# Tarp



## 660griz (Dec 8, 2014)

I am looking for a good tarp to take backpacking. It will be for a secondary shelter to sit during storms, place over tent for secondary rain protection, and a backup shelter just in case, and an occasional ground 'mat'.

I want it to be lightweight and strong. I have taken the cheap wally world specials and they work great, once or twice, and they are light. I do not want to carry oil cloth tarps or heavy canvas. 

Size can be from 8x8 and up, depending on weight. The bigger and lighter the better. 12x12 would probably be ideal.
Some resistance to campfire sparks would be a huge plus. 

Any one have a big ol lightweight tarp they use and love and would recommend?


----------



## TJay (Dec 8, 2014)

I saw one on the Cabelas website called Noah's Tarp by Kelty.  Looks to be a step up from typical silver tarp available at Wally world.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Harbor Freight has several grades of tarps and good prices.....
I bought a HD silver reflective tarp (16X20" for my tent for
about $30.00 with 20% off coupon...

Also HD and super HD tarps can be found on line....Just use your
browser "HD tarps" and you will find 6-7 websites that sell tarps
and shelters.......


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2014)

Many backpackers and hammock campers like Silnylon which is nylon impregnated with silicone. There are Youtube videos on how to make your own or you can buy a factory made one. Others like Tyvek tarps.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 8, 2014)

I have thought about a big truck tarp cut down


----------



## 660griz (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks all. The Noah's Tarp by Kelty may be just the ticket. My tent is Kelty and I have no complaints. I have tried several of the so called heavy duty nylon tarps. They aren't bad but, a little heavy and lucky to get a season out of them. 
Kelty is about the same weight as a light duty wally world tarp but, should last for years.

When I have more time to kill, I'll look into making my own Tyvek tarp. Could be fun and I could not have grommets. I hate them.


----------



## ScottD (Dec 8, 2014)

I bought one of these and it seems pretty good - not too heavy.
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Survival-Technologies-Base-Weather/dp/B009A2JVFO/ref=sr_1_8?s=outdoor-recreation&ie=UTF8&qid=1418055718&sr=1-8&keywords=tarp

But be careful - the size says 6x8 but it is a diamond shape - not a 6x8 square.  The quality is good and it is reflective on one side.  

If you need a larger version they also sell a hex tarp that is a little larger.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 8, 2014)

I have had three of the silicone impregnated nylon types for over ten years.  Mine came from Mountain Equipment Co-op, a Canadian co with a web presence.  The only drawback is that one side becomes somewhat tacky with age.  They are still strong, light and waterproof.


----------



## ScottD (Dec 8, 2014)

here is the bigger one

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Surv...18055718&sr=1-6&keywords=tarp#customerReviews


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2014)

Kelty is a good brand. The Noah's Tarp gets good reviews on Amazon. I'd probably go with the 12x12.

http://www.amazon.com/Kelty-4082021..._sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AASBM6ZN9227MMX0SD9


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2014)

I have the Kelty Noah in both 9x9 and 12x12.  Great tarp for the money 
.


----------



## broadhead (Dec 8, 2014)

I've had a Noah's Tarp for several years. Because of the diamond shape it is very versatile in how it can be stretched. It is extremely lightweight.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks all. I think a 12x12 Noah is currently in my 'cart'.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 8, 2014)

I have the Kelty Noah in 9 X 9 & the huge 16 X 16. I use the 9 more & wish the 16 was a 12. I will probably get a 12 soon.
 I love mine & as said there are so many ways to put them up. They are lightweight & waterproof (or whatever you call shedding water)


----------



## 660griz (Dec 9, 2014)

KDarsey said:


> I have the Kelty Noah in 9 X 9 & the huge 16 X 16. I use the 9 more & wish the 16 was a 12. I will probably get a 12 soon.
> I love mine & as said there are so many ways to put them up. They are lightweight & waterproof (or whatever you call shedding water)



Thanks. I can't wait to get it. Of course, I will be anxious to use it and probably won't be able to go until late February/March time frame.


----------

